# Euronen



## berndf

Hallo,

hat einer von Euch eine Ahnung, wie dieser Plural für "Euro" entstanden ist. In Wikipedia wird gemutmaßt, dass er in Analogie zu "Dublonen" entstanden ist. Das kommt mir aber unplausibel vor. Eine Assoziation mit "Neuronen" oder einfach eine Latinisierung (lateinischer Plural wäre "Eurones") könnte ich mir eher vorstellen.

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## Hutschi

Ich weiß es nicht genau. Aber für mich war es ein spaßhaftes Analogon zu "Neutronen" ...

Sozusagen Elementarteilchen des Geldes.


----------



## b00nish

Gefühlsmässig hätte ich jetzt auf die Variante mit den 'Dublonen' getippt, also die Analogie der Endung zu anderen Währungseinheiten (wie eben Dublonen, Kronen, ferner auch Franken, Dukaten, Gulden, ...).

Die Idee mit den 'Neutronen' find ich zwar interessant und spassig, wäre aber selber nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## berndf

Die Assoziation mit den Elementarteilchen hatte ich auch, als ich "Euronen" zum ersten mal hörte. Das kann aber daran liegen, dass ich einige Jahre in der Hochenergiephysik gearbeitet habe. Darum habe ich diese Möglichkeit in meiner Frage nicht erwähnt. Wenn aber anderen das auch so geht, dann kommt mir diese Erklärung am plausibelsten vor.

Aber plausibel heißt leider nicht notwendigerweise richtig.


----------



## sokol

Ich halte sämtliche Theorien mit "Dublonen" und "Neuronen" und ähnlichem für höchst unwahrscheinlich.
(Völlig irrelevant ist, dass "Dublonen" auch irgendwann Geld waren. Viel wichtiger ist, dass das sehr, sehr viele Leute nicht mehr wissen, von der breiten Masse wohl überhaupt nur jene, die Piratenfilme schätzen.)

Bitte keine so hochgestochenen Begriffe als Analogiegeber heranziehen ... die Prägung "Euronen" ist wohl eher eine des Boulevards, und wenn schon überhaupt irgendein Wort dafür Pate gestanden haben soll, dann schon eher ein banaleres (wie vielleicht "Schablonen"); wenn ÜBERHAUPT ein "Patenwort" nötig war.

Die Bildung kann auch ganz einfach spontan gewesen sein: "-en"-Plural und ein Konsonant als Artikulationshilfe eingeschoben.

Und der Grund für die Bildung ist wohl ebenso banal - einfach eine scherzhafte Bildung, und weil der Plural "Euros" ganz einfach nicht so sehr behagt (klingt irgendwie komisch).


----------



## Jana337

Hallo, 

ich habe das Wort heute gelernt (in dieser Diskussion). Kann es bitte jemand einstufen, was die Stilebene anbelangt? Bisher nur umgangssprachlich, aber Tendenz in den Medien steigend? In dem ganzen deutschprachigen Raum bekannt und verbreitet? Seit wann wird es ungefähr benutzt?


----------



## pnok

Ich denke schon, dass das Wort überall im deutschsprachigen Raum allgemein bekannt ist, man hört es immer wieder, aber es sagt bei weitem nicht jdeder. Ist glaube ich rein umgangsprachlich. Klingt für mich etwas abwertend und ich benutze es aktiv nicht. Vielleicht vergleichbar mit "Buck" für "Dollar" im Englischen?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bin sicher, dass es eine scherzhafte Bildung ist - ich verstehe es zumindest so -, insofern klingt es für mich nicht abwertend, eher leicht aufwertend (... guck mal, wieviel das wert ist). Es wird vor allem umgangssprachlich mit einem Augenzwinkern verwendet. Wenn es schriftsprachlich verwendet wird, ist dieses Augenzwinkern indirekt dabei.

Ich denke auch, dass es bei weitem nicht jeder sagt.

Für mich erscheint es aber deutlich als Analogiebildung.

Wann es genau entstanden ist, weiß ich nicht, verbreitet hat es sich aber bereits kurz nach der Einführung des Geldes als Münzen und Papier. Es kommt aber eher selten vor. 

In Foren habe ich es des öfteren gelesen.

Ob das Wort auf Grund von Analogiebildung entstanden ist, weiß ich nicht genau. Auf jeden Fall wirkt die Analogie aber stabilisierend, welches Wort der Einzelne dabei auch im Hinterkopf hat.


----------



## berndf

Jana337 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das Wort heute gelernt (in dieser Diskussion). Kann es bitte jemand einstufen, was die Stilebene anbelangt? Bisher nur umgangssprachlich, aber Tendenz in den Medien steigend? In dem ganzen deutschprachigen Raum bekannt und verbreitet? Seit wann wird es ungefähr benutzt?


 
Die Verwendung ist immer noch eher scherzhaft (und nicht abwertend), das sehe ich so wie Hutschi. Daher ist der Gebrauch auch auf die Umgangsprache auf und Internetforen beschränkt. In den Medien (Print, Radio, TV) habe ich es noch nie gehört.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> ...dann schon eher ein banaleres (wie vielleicht "Schablonen")...


 
Ich bin auch für die banalst mögliche Erklärung. Glaubst Du, "Schablonen" ist banaler als "Neutronen"?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke übrigens, dass die Wortbildungsmöglichkeit so offensichtlich ist, dass das Wort an mehreren Stellen entstand. Leider habe ich aber keine Belege.


----------



## pnok

Hutschi said:


> Ich bin sicher, dass es eine scherzhafte Bildung ist - ich verstehe es zumindest so -, insofern klingt es für mich nicht abwertend, eher leicht aufwertend (... guck mal, wieviel das wert ist) ....


 
Das ist interessant denn ich empfinde es wirklich genau umgekehrt: "Guck mal, wie teuer das ist, wieviel Geld man dafür ausgeben muss". Aber vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich den Ausdruck nicht besonders sympatisch finde - er ist bei mir gaaanz leicht negativ belegt.


----------



## berndf

Was auch für sokol's Vorschlag "Schablone" oder vieleicht "Melone" statt griechischstämmiger Ausdrücke wie "Neuronen" oder "Neutronen" als Assoziationsgeber (sorry, ich muss das Wort doch benutzen) sprechen würde, ist, dass der aus "Euronen" zurückgebildete Singular "eine Eurone" und nicht "ein Euron" ist. Dies würde auch die "Dublone" wieder plausibeler machen.


----------



## Henryk

"Euronen" kenne ich zwar, aber so redet hier niemand.  Das klingt nach dem missglückten Versuch, einen witzigen Neologismus zu erstellen. Ich kann mir lediglich Jugendliche oder Kinder vorstellen, die das benutzen, aber auf keinen Fall Erwachsene.

Meine Vermutung: Viele Wörter enden mit "-one". Da hat sich Karl Müller der Klasse 8A in Leipzig gedacht: "Hey, wenn ich an 'Euro' ein 'n' 'ranmache', klingt das ja fast wie 'Melone', 'Kanone' oder 'Limone' und kann somit die doofe s-Pluralbildung mit '-nen' austauschen, welches viel 'stylisher' und cooler klingt". Ich verstehe nicht, wie man ernsthaft über die Intention der Erstbenutzer diskutieren kann.


----------



## jazyk

Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum jemand das Wort Euronen, das ich schon gehört habe, brauchen würde. Auf Deutsch ist es üblich, dass Wörter, die mit Längen, Gewicht und Währungen zu tun haben, unverändert bleiben. Oder war es üblich zur Zeit der DM Märke oder Marken zu sagen?


----------



## Quelle

Ich habe bisher auch noch nie von Euronen sprechen gehört, habe aber eine Erklärung: -one ist ein vergrößerndes Suffix. Vergleiche: Million aus (Lateinisch) mille (Tausend) + Suffix -one („Großtausend“). Dementsprechend wäre eine Eurone ein „Großeuro“.


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Ich bin auch für die banalst mögliche Erklärung. Glaubst Du, "Schablonen" ist banaler als "Neutronen"?


Es ist immer noch nicht "banal genug", aber immerhin banaler, meine ich.

Noch banaler, glaub ich, ist nicht Erklärung als Analogie, sondern scherzhafte Neubildung - irgendwann, irgendwo; ich würde vermuten, möglicherweise in Boulevardmedien, oder auch vielleicht von irgendwem im TV erwähnt: allein die weite Verbreitung (siehe oben) spricht dafür.

Zur Verbreitung und Stilebene: auch in Österreich kennt wirklich jeder (würde ich sagen) den scherzhaften Plural "Euronen" - Gebrauch nur umgangssprachlich (also hauptsächlich gesprochene Sprache!), und nur scherzhaft. Ein Politiker würde nie "Euronen" sagen, ein Kabarettist jederzeit; ein Sprecher einer Nachrichtensendung im Staats-TV ORF würde nicht Euronen sagen, im "Standard" würde das Wort nicht stehen, in der "Kronen Zeitung" aber vielleicht schon.

Grundsätzlich werden Währungsbezeichnungen ja überwiegend im Singular verwendet - und das war schon immer so:
5 Schilling (nicht "Schillinge")
ebenso: 5 Mark & 5 Franken, & 5 Euro

Man sagt ebenso auch (üblicherweise) "Ich hab 30 Euro" (und nicht "Euros" oder - ausser scherzhaft - "Euronen"); und auch früher, vor dem Euro, ist da normalerweise Singular verwendet worden - für Franken gibt es ausserdem ja wohl gar nicht einmal einen Plural, ebenso für Pfund (niemand würde "5 Pfunde für den UK-Urlaub" abheben ... ), höchstens bei Dollar bilden manche vielleicht einen Plural.


----------



## Hutschi

jazyk said:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum jemand das Wort Euronen, das ich schon gehört habe, brauchen würde. Auf Deutsch ist es üblich, dass Wörter, die mit Längen, Gewicht und Währungen zu tun haben, unverändert bleiben. Oder war es üblich zur Zeit der DM Märke oder Marken zu sagen?


 
Man "braucht" das Wort nicht, um den Inhalt darzustellen, denn der Plural ist "Euros".
Für mich klingt es witzig aus Analogiegründen und es wirkt leicht ironisierend, wie ein Smiley. Man braucht solche Wörter aus mindestens drei Gründen: 1. erweiterte Stilmöglichkeiten, zum Beispiel in Reimen, 2. um die Zugehörigkeit zu einer Gruppe zu betonen, denn man wird es nicht anwenden, wenn man Ablehnung erwartet. Es hängt also mit davon ab, welche Vorstellung man vom Gesprächspartner hat. 3. In einer formalen Situation würde ich es nicht verwenden. Das heißt, wenn ich es verwende, markiere/zeige ich zugleich, dass die Situation informal (nicht formal) ist oder ich sie dafür halte, oder dass ich möchte, dass sie es sei.


----------



## sokol

Ich möcht noch ergänzen: man "braucht" auch den Plural nach englischem Vorbild ("Euros") "eigentlich" nicht - wir könnten in der deutschen Sprache bei Währungsbezeichnungen auch völlig ohne Plural auskommen. "Euros" wird dennoch in gewissen Fällen verwendet, meist jedoch Singular "Euro".

Und "Euronen" ist, nochmals betont (für Nicht-Muttersprachler), ein scherzhafter, also *stilistisch markierter* Plural; selbst jene, die diese Pluralbildung verwenden, verwenden sie nicht in "normalen" Kontexten.

In einem (beispielsweise) Boulevardblatt wie der österreichischen Kronen-Zeitung würde in normalen Berichten auch gewöhnlich "Euro" (eventuell "Euros", kaum jemals "Euronen") stehen; "Euronen" würde auch in diesem Blatt (ist etwa vergleichbar mit der deutschen "Bild") eher in Kolumnen stehen, jedenfalls also bewusst wertenden (nicht neutral zu berichten vorgebenden) Artikeln.


----------



## ablativ

jazyk said:


> Oder war es üblich zur Zeit der DM Märke oder Marken zu sagen?


 
Üblich wohl nicht, aber aus Spaß hat man schon mal den "Nonsense"-Plural *Märker *gebildet, ähnlich wie man jetzt aus Jux *Euronen *sagt, da eine Pluralendung auf -s in der deutschen Sprache eher ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## Quelle

Währungsbezeichnungen stehen nur dann im Singular, wenn sie einer Zahl folgen.
Ansonsten wird der Plural benutzt:
Er bringt seine Euros in die Schweiz. 
Die Petrodollars fließen Richtung Westen.
Weibliche Währungen werden auch nach Zahlen im Plural benutzt:
1000 Peseten
100 Kronen


----------



## Hutschi

ablativ said:


> Üblich wohl nicht, aber aus Spaß hat man schon mal den "Nonsense"-Plural *Märker *gebildet, ähnlich wie man jetzt aus Jux *Euronen *sagt, da eine Pluralendung auf -s in der deutschen Sprache eher ungewöhnlich ist.


 
Ich habe mal bei Steven Pinker gelesen, dass die Pluralendung auf "s" dann eintritt, wenn andere nicht vorhanden oder nicht möglich sind, dass also diese Endung (in diesem Sinne) eine Stellung als "Standard" (Englisch: "default" einnimmt. Seine Argumentation erschien mir einleuchtend.

Ich habe mal gelesen, die deutsche und die englische Endung auf "s" hätten etymologisch nichts miteinander zu tun, stimmt das? 

Mit dem vorliegenden Artikel hat die Frage insofern etwas zu tun, weil sie die Standardendung von "Euros" erklärt, ohne auf Fremdsprachen Bezug nehmen zu müssen.

Warum dann nicht "Euronen"? - Ich denke, diese Pluralbildung wäre möglich gewesen, ist aber nicht so stark im Bewusstsein verankert. 

Ob es Zufall war, welche gewählt wurde, weiß ich nicht. 

Zu "Euro" gibt es als analoges Beispiel: Auto. Es könnte sein, dass das sehr stark gewirkt hat.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, die deutsche und die englische Endung auf "s" hätten etymologisch nichts miteinander zu tun, stimmt das?


 
Soviel ich weiß, sind Pluralendungen in _-s_ im *Hochdeutschen* überhaupt nicht nativ und werden daher im Wesentlichen für nicht oder nur unvollständig assimilierte Lehnwörter verwandt (z.B. die Trottoirs).

Das *englische* Plural _-s_ stammt von einer altsächsischen Form ab, wo auf _-s_ endende Pluralformen für maskuline Substantive im Nominativ und Akkusativ typisch sind. Die im mittelenglischen noch recht häufigen Formen auf _-en_ sind heute bis auf wenige Reste (z.B.: _ox-oxen, child-children_) ausgestorben. Französischer Einfluss mag diese Entwicklung gefördert haben, das französische Plural _-s_ ist aber nicht der Ursprung des englischen Plural _-s_.

In den *niederdeutschen* Pluralformen (_-s, -en_ und _-er(s)_) ist der altsächsische Ursprung noch deutlich (_-s_ ist hier aber nicht mehr typisch für maskuline Substantive): 
Dat Kin(d) - De Kinners (Kind)
Dat Book - De Böker(s) (Buch)
De Slötel - De Slötels (Schlüssel)
De Oss - De Ossen (Ochse)
De Deern - De Deerns (Mädchen)
De Vagel - De Vagels (Vogel)


----------



## Quelle

berndf said:


> Soviel ich weiß, sind Pluralendungen in _-s_ im *Hochdeutschen* überhaupt nicht nativ und werden daher im Wesentlichen für nicht oder nur unvollständig assimilierte Lehnwörter verwandt (z.B. die Trottoirs).


 
Die Pluralendung –s wird im Deutschen bei Abkürzungen (LKWs), Kurzwörtern (die Amis), Namen (die Beckers) und Fremdwörtern benutzt. Bei Euro handelt es sich um ein Fremdwort, abgeleitet von Europa (griechisch).


----------



## sokol

Quelle said:


> Ansonsten wird der Plural benutzt:
> Er bringt seine Euros in die Schweiz.



Danke für die exakte Erklärung dazu, ich war wie üblich schlampig und hab nur "ungefähr" formuliert.

Dennoch: auch in diesem Fall steht *nicht unbedingt* Plural. Es würde heissen (und statt 'bringen' würde ich eher 'anlegen' oder aber 'ausgeben' verwenden, je nachdem, was gemeint ist - ist aber reine Geschmackssache und ändert nix am grundsätzlichen Sachverhalt; ich verwende dennoch 'anlegen', da das mir ungewohnte 'bringen' - es mag in deinem Sprachschatz, deiner Region die üblichste oder beste Wahl sein, in meinem ist das nicht der Fall - erhebliche Unsicherheit verursacht, ob nun Plural oder Singular stehen soll):

Er legt seine ...
Euro*s* (evtl. auch) Euro (scherzhaft auch) Euro*nen*
Mark (nur so!)
Schilling*e* (bzw. umgangssprachlich üblicher war seinerzeit) Schilling
Franken (nur so! Sg. und Pl. ist da aber identisch)
Pfund (nur so! Pfunde ist undenkbar, würde ich meinen)
Dollar (oder evtl. auch) Dollar*s*
Lir*e* (nur so, wobei Lire Plural ist, die Lira ist in der deutschen Sprache - als es sie noch gegeben hat - nie bzw. nur von einigen wenigen 'Puristen' auch im Singular verwendet worden)
(usw. usf.)
... in der Schweiz an.

Ich würde also meinen, dass auch in diesem Kontext durchaus nicht klar ist, dass der Plural von 'Euro' verlangt wird - egal ob man nun 'Euros' oder 'Euronen' wählt. Auch Singular würde ich in diesem Fall für in Ordnung befinden.


----------



## sokol

Quelle said:


> Die Pluralendung –s wird im Deutschen bei Abkürzungen (LKWs), Kurzwörtern (die Amis), Namen (die Beckers) und Fremdwörtern benutzt.


Ja, das Plural-s hat mittlerweile schon "Heimrecht" im Deutschen.

Es stammt bestimmt nicht aus dem süddeutsch-schweizerisch-österreichischen Raum, sicherlich aber auch nicht aus dem Englischen: dazu ist es schon zu lange produktiv. Dass die englische Sprache die Verbreitung des s-Plural fördert, ist jedoch ebenfalls unstrittig, würde ich meinen.

So gesehen ist der s-Plural 'Euros' bestimmt nicht ungewöhnlich, jedoch für österreichische Ohren weiterhin noch eher ein wenig 'fremd'. Wer weiss, vielleicht stammt die Prägung 'Euronen' ja sogar aus Österreich? (Oder der Schweiz, oder aus dem süddeutschen Raum.)


----------



## ablativ

Noch eine Anmerkung: Am Niederrhein im Grenzgebiet zu den Niederlanden hatte man (vor Einführung der Euro-Währung) im Dialekt ohne vorangehendes Zahlwort den Plural von Mark tatsächlich (wie im Niederländischen korrekt) als "Marken" gebildet. Bsp.: "Ich will mir noch Zigaretten ziehen [am Automat]. Hast du vielleicht ein paar Marken dabei?" 

Im Niederländischen sagte man für einzelne Guldenmünzen (völlig korrekt) "losse gulden*s*". Aber: Es kostet fünf Gulden: "Het kost vijf gulde*n*."


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> Euros (evtl. auch) Euro (scherzhaft auch) Euronen
> *Mark (nur so!)*
> Schillinge (bzw. umgangssprachlich üblicher war seinerzeit) Schilling
> Franken (nur so! Sg. und Pl. ist da aber identisch)
> Pfund (nur so! Pfunde ist undenkbar, würde ich meinen)
> Dollar (oder evtl. auch) Dollars
> Lire (nur so, wobei Lire Plural ist, die Lira ist in der deutschen Sprache - als es sie noch gegeben hat - nie bzw. nur von einigen wenigen 'Puristen' auch im Singular verwendet worden)
> (usw. usf.)


 
Vor allem in Norddeutschland, gab es auch noch die von ablativ schon erwähnte Form _Märker_.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> Ja, das Plural-s hat mittlerweile schon "Heimrecht" im Deutschen.
> 
> Es stammt bestimmt nicht aus dem süddeutsch-schweizerisch-österreichischen Raum, sicherlich aber auch nicht aus dem Englischen: dazu ist es *schon zu lange produktiv*. Dass die englische Sprache die Verbreitung des s-Plural fördert, ist jedoch ebenfalls unstrittig, würde ich meinen.
> 
> So gesehen ist der s-Plural 'Euros' bestimmt nicht ungewöhnlich, jedoch für österreichische Ohren weiterhin noch eher ein wenig 'fremd'. Wer weiss, vielleicht stammt die Prägung 'Euronen' ja sogar aus Österreich? (Oder der Schweiz, oder aus dem süddeutschen Raum.)


 
Wahrscheinlich 18. Jahrhundert. Einige Grammatiker des 18. Jahrhunderts erwähnen das Plural _-s_ noch nicht (http://www.linguistik-online.de/3_99/wegener.html). Dazu passt die Erklärung, dass diese Form zur Assimilierung vor allem französischer Lehnwörter diente, ähnlich wie Verbformen in _-ieren_, die etwa zur selben Zeit entstanden. Den von Quelle korrekt beschriebenen modernen Verwendungen ist gemein, dass es alle Fälle sind, in denen es keinen nativen deutschen Plural gibt und wo die Anwendung einer zum Zwecke der Assimilation geschaffenen Form als eine logische Entwicklung angesehen werden kann.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich bin zufälligerweise über diesen Thread gestolpert und musste feststellen: Wie bitte?

Das Wort "Euronen" habe ich noch nie gehört oder gelesen, geschweige denn ein "Eurone". Wenn hier in meiner Gegend jemand einen Slang-Begriff für den armen Euro benutzt, dann ist das ein _Eu _und viele _Eus_.


----------



## sokol

"Euronen" im Singular (also *Eurone) ist mir in der Tat völlig unbekannt, "Euronen" im Plural kannst du aber getrost als Faktum der deutschen Sprache akzeptieren: es mag nicht überall verwendet werden und in deiner Region völlig unbekannt sein, anderswo wird es aber definitiv (regional unterschiedlich mehr oder weniger häufig) verwendet.


----------



## Robocop

Könnte es sein, dass die "Euronen" bei den Star-Trek-Fans ein "passendes" (==> identitätsstiftendes) Zahlungsmittel sind?!


----------



## Whodunit

sokol said:


> "Euronen" im Singular (also *Eurone) ist mir in der Tat völlig unbekannt, "Euronen" im Plural kannst du aber getrost als Faktum der deutschen Sprache akzeptieren: es mag nicht überall verwendet werden und in deiner Region völlig unbekannt sein, anderswo wird es aber definitiv (regional unterschiedlich mehr oder weniger häufig) verwendet.



Ja, natürlich werde ich es akzeptieren müssen.


----------

